# DVBT with Terratec Cinergy Stick: feed not in list

## mv

I have a dvbt stick (Terratec Cincergy) for which lspci gives the id: 0ccd:00d3

According to some web pages, this should be supported by >=linux-3.7 with the RTL28XXU driver which I activated in the kernel and modprobe'd.

w_scan was able to produce a list of channels which I copied to /etc/mplayer/channels.conf, but nevertheless mplayer gives an error (and with xine-ui, kaffeine, vlc I didn't succeed either):

 *mplayer dvb:// wrote:*   

> ERROR IN SETTING DMX_FILTER 8468 for fd 4: ERRNO: 22ERROR, COULDN'T SET CHANNEL  0: Failed to open dvb://

 

Simultaneously, the kernel throws the error

 *dmesg wrote:*   

> dvb_demux_feed_del: feed not in list (type=0 state=0 pid=ffff)

 

Any ideas what I might be doing wrong? (I have never attempted dvbt before, so maybe I did a very stupid mistake...)Last edited by mv on Mon Jan 07, 2013 7:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mv,

What does dmesg day about firmware loading ?

----------

## mv

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What does dmesg day about firmware loading ?

 

The only messages when inserting the stick are  *dmesg wrote:*   

> input: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC (Rev. 3) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/rc/rc0/input6
> 
> rc0: TerraTec Cinergy T Stick RC (Rev. 3) as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-4/rc/rc0
> 
> usb 1-4: dvb_usb_v2: schedule remote query interval to 400 msecs
> ...

 

(and then the mentioned error if I start mplayer). In .config I have  *egrep  'FIRM|FW' .config wrote:*   

> CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y
> 
> CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y
> 
> # CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL is not set
> ...

 

I tried with stable udev (sys-fs/udev-171-r9 and sys-fs/eudev-0). Maybe I need testing udev for firmware loading?

----------

## mv

After setting CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y the result is the same   :Sad: 

Anyway, my /etc/firmware is rather small:

 */etc/firmware wrote:*   

> av7110/bootcode.bin
> 
> ttusb-budget/dspbootcode.bin

  Maybe I have to get a special firmware blob from somewhere?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

mv,  

It does not need firmware. Its reported to work but its not clear if you still need the device ID patch or not.

----------

## mv

NeddySeagoon,

I had found this webpage already, but it seems that the RTL28XXU driver (or maybe all of dvd-usb-v2) was rather restructured since then: I found nothing which looks even closely to the code in that patch. However, since the stick is recognized after inserting, I guess that the correct ID is already included.

----------

